# Forum Home Renovation Bathrooms  Vinyl flooring before or after shower base?

## Rob30

Hi, 
The slab in the bathroom has been repaired (big hole for the bath waste and a nasty crack) and a conc screed laid over it. The old ceramic tiles had been laid on a mortar bed which mostly came up with the tiles leaving a terrible surface. Now it's time to install the acrylic shower base (self supporting), toilet and vanity. 
I've got vinyl tiles for the floor - I figured they'd be easier to manage than trying to cut sheet vinyl to fit, and vinyl might be more forgiving on a shonky old slab than ceramics. 
I believe the flooring should go down before the toilet goes in, but what about the shower base?  Should I tile under it (the edges and feet at least) or cut the tiles to fit after it's installed (a bit fiddly, surely)? 
Also, I'm wondering if I need a self levelling compound on top of the slab.  It's finished pretty well, but it's not perfect.  I don't want a sheet of any kind as there's not much depth available before making a step at the door.  Maybe the adhesive will be sufficient? 
And how long should I leave the concrete to cure before I can cover it up with adhesive, vinyl, etc? 
Cheers,  Rob

----------


## Oldsaltoz

> Hi, 
> The slab in the bathroom has been repaired (big hole for the bath waste and a nasty crack) and a conc screed laid over it. The old ceramic tiles had been laid on a mortar bed which mostly came up with the tiles leaving a terrible surface. Now it's time to install the acrylic shower base (self supporting), toilet and vanity. 
> I've got vinyl tiles for the floor - I figured they'd be easier to manage than trying to cut sheet vinyl to fit, and vinyl might be more forgiving on a shonky old slab than ceramics. 
> I believe the flooring should go down before the toilet goes in, but what about the shower base?  Should I tile under it (the edges and feet at least) or cut the tiles to fit after it's installed (a bit fiddly, surely)?  Yes, tiles must go under the toilet.
> You could tile under the shower base, around the edges anyway to save cuts, but make sure you go all the way round or prop the area under the wall to keep it all level. 
> Also note the lip on the back and one side (if single corner shower) should be covered by the wall sheets, so fitting of the sheets is done after the base has been installed. 
> Also note, a lot of these develop a leak around the waste due to '0' ring damage or dirty when installed, so take care.   
> Also, I'm wondering if I need a self levelling compound on top of the slab.  It's finished pretty well, but it's not perfect.  I don't want a sheet of any kind as there's not much depth available before making a step at the door.  Maybe the adhesive will be sufficient? 
> And how long should I leave the concrete to cure before I can cover it up with adhesive, vinyl, etc?  The surface will turn a whitish grey after about 3 days with normal ventilation, a fan will reduce the by one third.  
> Cheers,  Rob

  Hope this helps. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## Rob30

Yes, thanks.  We'll watch that connection for the shower waste and keep it clean.  It's not a good place for a leak!  Thanks for the tip 
The house is solid brick and a plasterer persuaded me to put villaboard over what was left of the old render once the tiles came off.  Not sure that I'm happy about it, but it's done now.   
I'm using acrylic walls for the shower rather than tiles, so they will go over the lips of the the base. 
Thanks again,  Rob

----------

